# Rod Rack for jeep



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Was thinking about makeing a rod rack for the back of my Cherokee, takeing a reciver for my class A hitch and welding a pice of angle iron to it so that the backside of it is out and putting 8 rod holders on it , 4 on each side, was thinking of useing bungee cords on the back side of the reels to hold them in, i do alot of interstate driveing and would hate to lose a rod that way. Does anybody have any input to make this work better ??? After loading a pier cart cooler and all the other junk my wife thinks she needs its hard to get 6 to 8 rods in ???....:doh


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hauled my loaded beach cart in a small utility trailer behind my Jeep Wrangler. I kept the cart loaded in the garage, then when it was time to fish, I'd just hook up the trailer, put the cart inthe trailer, strap it all down, and GO. Easy.

If you don't want to invest in a small trailer, then maybe you could get one of those 'bed-extender' thingee's that plug into your receiver hitch. You could get one large enough that you could set your beach cart on it.

Either way, you'll save a lot of wear and tear on your Jeep and your back!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

or if your beach cart is one of those square tube aluminum ones you could add a piece of tubing under it.

The tubing would be same inside size as your receiver. Then get a piece of drawbar tubing to connect the two with pins.

Now you have a beach cart that carries your fishing gear. And if you need it for a non-fishing trip, you can use it like one of those hitch platforms too.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Trying to keep cost as low as i can, putting tubeing onto the cart would have to be mig ,tig welded and that would run the cost up there.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

you may can get some ideas from this link........

http://www.fishing-catalog.com/fishnmate/rodracks.html


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Myself, I'd go for something like this. It can be used anytime...not just for fishing. Gets the cooler/cart out of the vehicle and rod holders can be wielded to it or on something that can be removed. Going to make one for my Miata after I find a receiver. You don't even have to wield...it can be a bolt on. I did a bolt on for my 5th wheel to hold a crew box and my 5.5kw generator. I made a receiver type hook-up on each side (under the frame) and slide a "U" shaped bracket into the tubes, and have them pined. NO wielding just grade 8 bolts. I can take it apart and store very easily, when not needed.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/500-Pound-Travel-Cargo-Carrier-22-x-60-Save-5167_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33653QQihZ010QQitemZ200236377015QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Ron, bolt on ? I am such a dumb a** , i can do it all at home with a drill and socket set....:doh


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

I made one for my Land Cruiser

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?UV=611515004442_508748669111&collid=20977665111.424567939111.1215532147640&photoid=324567939111&folderid=0&amp;view=1&amp;page=1&amp;sort_order=0&amp;albumsperpage=&amp;navfolderid=2008


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I tryed one inside, didnt work to well for me, 7' or bigger rods dont fit in a cherokee very well , can only put a few at a angle....:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Backlash (7/8/2008)*Thanks Ron, bolt on ? I am such a dumb a** , i can do it all at home with a drill and socket set....:doh


Quick 3 min idea.......


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

That looks good Ron, but i sell cars, not build them. Iam not to good with fabrication work and things like that, but will keep it in mind. Planing on trying to something soon, thanks for your input, will let you know how it turns out.



Allen


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Backlash (7/9/2008)*That looks good Ron, but i sell cars, not build them. Iam not to good with fabrication work and things like that, but will keep it in mind. Planing on trying to something soon, thanks for your input, will let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Allen


You guys get me...Not putting you down as we need people that can't or won't work on things. They give the ones that can and do a job. Your reply reminds me of Susan's brother. Now don't get me wrong, he a master electrician, it is just that ......well you will see in the pictures.:banghead










Leak under sink.










Guess who fixed it.










Thought this was funny, as my Dad had a saying when my brother was young. He say....yea you'd hold the lantern while Mom chops the wood.

Jan grew up on a farm (two brothers and a sister) and there is just about NOTHING she won't tackle, including ....well as far as mechanics she reminds me of Lisa, in the movie "My Cousin Vinny"


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Ouch Ron !! My wife says the same thing ? Didnt say i couldnt do it, Its just if it took you 3 hours , it would take me 3 days ?:doh


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I see your point...this took me a couple of hours to make. I had to drill22 holes. Made it so I could remove the crew box and generator, slide in and strap my 9' Bass Tracker boat back there. Now I have to remove and paint it.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Tuna Man wrote: "...Going to make one for my Miata after I find a receiver..."



I have a 91 Miata (which is showing some age :0 ). I have purchased a few things from this company. They carry a hitch that is supposed to be a bolt on for a Miata. Here is a link:



http://www.mmmiata.com/cgi-bin/shopper


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, i have got alot of good info here, (thanks Ron) but now i cant find the kind of rod holders i wanted to use ? I thought i could get plastic (fiberglass) ones that had a bolt in the backside so they just would bolt on, the only ones i can find are the ones that have a "U" clamp and bolt on each side. I dont trust the clamp, does not look strong enough, and i am not willing to risk my rods like that, rember they will be hanging over highway behind my cherokee. Short of useing steel pipe welded on , i am at a lost now....:banghead


----------

